# Deavtivated GoodBye



## UberLakeandMchenryCounty (Feb 18, 2015)

I have a 2012 Jeep Grand Cherokee with 12,000 miles on it- too nice for Uber X. I am constantly complimented on the car compared to many. Uber deactivated this car because they say I have a "branded title" This means serious damage noted on title. This is not the case. I supplied copies of the clear title and explained I know of prior minimal damage that was fixed.
Twelve emails later I get this...

UBER: We have received your submission via the Ineligible Vehicle Dispute form. Unfortunately, after a comprehensive reassessment of your vehicle's requirements, the original results stand and the vehicle will remain removed.

Autocheck notes fixed damage. The title is clear. The car was inspected. I give up. They don't get it. They don't want to get it. Technology and inexperience once again dictates major decisions.


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

did you go in the office in person and show them the title? might be worth a try


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

My 2007 Mercedes C280 with only 34,000 Mi was accepted by Uber in November, WITH a rebuilt/salvage title. I've done a couple of thousand trips since then and put 20,000 miles on the car. Everyone compliments the car. 

I have the repair bills from the shop that did the work... it was minor body damage - fender & front bumper - all of $2,800. Only reason for the branding of the title was because of an insurance dispute.

In May, six months after the fact, Uber sends me the same email you got saying the car will be deactivated and sites their "vehicle requirements" as stated in the partner agreement (3.2). There is no language at all in the agreement that says anything about rebuilt/branded/salvage titles.

When I questioned Uber about it they said it was their oversight and that an audit of titles turned up a bunch that were accepted that shouldn't have been and they were now deactivating them.

Since Uber admitted in writing it was their fault AND there is nothing in the agreement about branded titles, I am confident I could prevail in either an unemployment claim or a civil claim... or both. Just don't know that I have the energy to hassle with it.


----------



## UberLakeandMchenryCounty (Feb 18, 2015)

My car is brand new and surprised many a rider. The title is clear with no branding. I purchased the vehicle from a dealer whom disclosed to me that it was "announced" at the auction it had previous minor fixed damage. The only reason it was "announced" was because it was a leased car and the selling leasing company disclosed the damage so it didn't come back later in a Car Fax. If the millennial sitting behind a keyboard truly read through my 8 email explanation, took time to research what "branding" is or even looked at the copy of the clear title I sent I would still be active. I only drive for the fun and intrigue. 
I have a family member who is one of the first employees with Travis suggested I go into the office to explain. 
My intrigue with the company still is high and there are great things coming. However as I explained to him communication with the "partners" needs to improve.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

Why do you state in your message above that your car is "brand new" but then say you bought it at auction and that it was previously a lease car? I ask because it sounds like the leasing company did a number the title... taking a salvage/rebuilt branded title, working it through the system until it got a 'clear title'. Leasing companies/auction houses and even repair shops do this all the time. The take cars that insurance companies have bought (now branded as salvage) and do whatever repairs are needed (minor or major) and then re-title the car in different states until they can get a clear title. They tell the consumer "'you may see some minor damage repair show up in the history report for the VIN, but as you can see, the car is gorgeous".

The consumer is left completely unaware, but a thorough check of the title history can turn up the old 'branded' title.

I'm not saying that's what happened to you, but it does happen.


----------



## UberLakeandMchenryCounty (Feb 18, 2015)

Excuse me "brand new" condition. Car was purchased with 8000 miles and the previous lessee was documented. This was a major leasing company whom wouldn't take the time or risk to pull a fast one. I am in the business as well and this was a clean deal.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

That makes sense... but keep in mind that while the leasing co may have been on the up & up, there is an entire industry of not-so-upstanding people in between them and you that has a profit motive for white-washing a title.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

I hope he doesn't suffer the same fate Rich Brunelle did.


----------



## xr650r (Dec 22, 2014)

If you really want to know about the car try running a Carfax or other type of history on your Jeep.Some states brand titles as salvage and some dont have a salvage classification.The guys that build salavge cars get clean titles for them in states that dont brand insurence write-offs as salvage.I used to build salvage cars.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

EXACTLY what I was saying.


----------



## CaliforniaRideSharing139 (Jul 31, 2015)

That really sucks. Sounds like a nice vehicle. I don't know if this is helpful or not but maybe try and send a letter to uber corporate? Sometimes when i have had to resolve an issue with a company and i'm not getting anywhere with support/customer service, i eventually talk to corporate and then it almost always gets resolved. 
Can you drive for LYFT at least?


----------

